# Black Gold Ascent Verdict 3 pin sight



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a brand new Black Gold Ascent Verdict 3 pin sight. The package has been opened but the sight has never been installed on a bow. All hardware and papers are included. Cash only. No trades. 
Call or text 435-six six nine-2137.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

legacy said:


> Cash only.


Should put a price with that request.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

How much are you selling it for?


----------

